

How I Built A $600/mo Product In One Day - burningion
http://www.kpkaiser.com/mindhack/how-i-built-a-600-mo-product-in-one-day/

======
mikepurvis
I'm intrigued that you have that many buyers on wpplugins.com. Are people
signing up for your support contract, or is that really 40 purchases in the
first month? Do you expect this volume to continue, rise, or trail off?

In any case, I had a reasonably successful plugin a while ago that I still get
occasionally pestered to update... I'd be a lot more motivated to do so if I
thought I could release it to a marketplace and net a few hundred a month.

~~~
burningion
I'd say go for it. One major problem I had in the past was not taking into
account the effects of growth over time.

The Wordpress marketplace is growing. Even if you've only got x amount of
sales immediately, you can iterate, build stuff to sell back to your customers
you've already acquired, and generally grow with compound interest.

No matter what you build, entropy will be built into your product. You can't
ever sit on something and expect growth without continual effort. That's
another major illusion I've struggled to deal with.

Takeaway: It takes the smallest snowball to begin rolling along and building
momentum.

~~~
mikepurvis
I know that in the general case, passive income is a pipe dream, but it's just
particularly frustrating with Wordpress how you have to be always chasing the
API and fixing breakages every point-version.

My plugin was particularly bad, I supposed, since I was manipulating the admin
interface with JavaScript, so every time they tweaked pretty much anything, it
would fall apart.

------
deskamess
You took us from concept to implementation to actual usage. Along the way you
included just the right amount of implementation info (your use of google
alerts) and pointed out why you made some choices (wpplugins vs. other). Well
written.

I shall second Jun8 - need more articles like this.

------
elliottcarlson
I'm mostly curious what the revenue curve is on this project - was the
majority of the earnings within the first week? How do sales dwindle when
using this route?

Either way - great job and very informative.

------
Jun8
Very nice step by step instructions from zero to product. We need more of
these.

~~~
burningion
Thanks for the support. I'd love to go into more depth if anyone's got any
questions.

------
Whinner
Hasn't contnent avalanche been out for years? Www.contentavalanche.org has a
2007 copyright and I know I've read about it on some "guru" sites.

~~~
burningion
Actually, I came up with the name, and only found out later that it had
already been a product. Woops, stuff happens when you build and launch in a
day.

------
sireat
How can you say people might be pirating it, if you say that wpplugins.com
requires that plugins are released under GPL?

In fact, I am wondering how this works. Are plugin authors providing support
as an value added service?

Otherwise, what is to stop someone crazy enough to buy all the relevant
plugins and release them on their own site(pay or free) ?

------
adn37
Insightful, thanks. Please drop us a thread/article in a few months, so we may
see the sales curve.

------
golgo13
Very informative and motivating at the same time! Thanks for sharing.

------
slouch
i'm curious when you submitted to wpplugins.com. i wrote them off as dead
after my plugin sat pending for a week last month. they didn't respond to my
emails, either.

